
Giant 3D wave sweeps over Seoul's Gangnam District - matthewsinclair
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/3d-wave-in-seoul/index.html
======
Gabrielfair
I've seen news sites do this before but I don't understand why they don't have
actual video or photos of what they are talking about. Does anyone know why
they just included renderings of the art installation?

------
whtrbt
Does this illusion work from any angle?

